# Cisco was bitten by a lab!



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

I'm so upset with myself right now and just need to let it all out. On Thursday I was walking all three of my furbabies on a walking trail around a park we go to almost every day. A yellow lab was roaming around loose, so I handed my dog's leashes to another dog walker I know well and went up to the lab who ran to me wagging his tail. I was able to grab his collar and call the number on it. I got back to my babies and the lab followed me. Cisco, my 15 year old cockapoo, can be a bit fearful of big dogs since he was attacked my one when he was about a year old. I don't know if the lab sensed this, but in an instant he had Cisco's neck in his mouth!!!!:w00t: I had to hit his head with Cisco's leash to get him to let go. Cisco didn't cry out or yelp. He just seemed scared. When I tried to pick him up and put him in the car he lashed out at me and bit me. We've had some aggression issues with him as he's aged, so this wasn't out of character. (The vet and I have been working on these issues. She feels some of it is some mental confusion and he's sometimes in pain with his arthritis, so is reactive if anyone touches a sensitive area.) Anyway, he seemed fine, but I couldn't examine him closely or he'd try to bite. He ate dinner and seemed comfortable through the night. He was even anxious to go for his walk yesterday, however I noticed he yelped once when he pulled on the leash. So, this morning I decided to buy a muzzle, so I could check him out. I was heartbroken when I saw his wound and immediately took him to the emergency vet. (My vet of course is closed on Saturday!) He has several puncture wounds on his head/neck but only one deep one. Thankfully it didn't go through the muscle. The vet decided to leave the wound open so it could continue to drain. He's on some pain meds and antibiotic. What was I thinking when I didn't have him checked out right away???:smilie_tischkante::smilie_tischkante:. I'm so embarrased and appalled at myself. :brownbag:I think it must be because money is really tight right now, and I didn't want a huge vet bill just to be told he was fine. But that's still not at all like me. I'm usually at the vet immediately if I sense something is wrong. I feel like the worst mommy in the world right now. 

I AM grateful that if the lab was going to grab a dog that it wasn't Gracie or Ella. The vet said it would have probably killed a little Maltese!

Anyway, Cisco will be fine. Me....it may take a little longer to forgive myself.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh no!! you were trying to do the right thing and look what happens  :grouphug: I am so sorry, don't beat yourself up, we have all put off the vet sometimes, I am sure Cisco wouldn't feel any better or worse for the delay. You still dealt with it and that is all that matters. I was recently close to bigger dogs and felt I didn't quite protect my two enough. No issues, but I realized again how fragile they are and what lengths we have to go for our teeny ones. I am keeping them up and away from now on. I don't care if anyone thinks I am being over protective. I hope Cisco feels better soon.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I am so sorry that happened to you and Cisco. All any of us can do is make the best decisions we can with the knowledge we have. You didn't know he was hurt. Thank goodness Cisco will be all right.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh gee poor Cisco!! See, I'm afraid of the big dog's in my neighborhood, even though they are behind invisible fences. We know that you're a good fur mom, sometimes we don't want to overeact, but the vet seems to think he'll be OK. That's the main thing! Cisco will be good as new in no time!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Deb - I'm so sorry that Cisco was attacked. :smcry: I just worry so much with big dogs and our little ones. You had no way of knowing though, Deb. It only takes a second for something like that to happen and also as far as getting Cisco medical aid sooner, there was no way you could get close enough to evaluate. In fact I don't think I would have been smart enough to get a muzzle to check things out. Glad things aren't as bad as they look for Cisco. Quite a bite. I do hope that you track down the dog who did it and check that they're up to date on the rabies shot and also have them pay the bill. Never should have been off leash.


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

I am so sorry that happened to Cisco - glad he will be ok


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Gosh, Deb, I am so sorry this happened..how awful! The important thing is that Cisco will be okay..please forgive yourself, because I forgive you.:grouphug:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Hi Deb,
I am so glad he is ok. I know how frightened you were. I have a thread from when Sammie was 9 mo old I think it was that I posted one day after a stroll/walk when a Lab grabbed him from his stroller by the neck, and I yanked the lease/harness and it saved him. It was actually 2 that ran under a garage door that was being opened while the owners stood inside the garage. they of course ran to the mail box to pee and crossed the street to me and Sammie in his stroller. Let me tell you it happened in a flash and I still to this day do not know how he survived without a single bite. I thought I was going to have a heart attack right there. It changed his personality as he now barks at all dogs. He is friendly at groomer and other dogs he knows, but still afraid. But I no longer walk him far at all and am very Leary as so many people do not leash their dogs. It is a shame really, as it changes the way our little ones get their exercise. I don't go to parks at all. As they can come out of no where. It still was an expensive Vet trip, as he was suffering from shock and would not stop screaming. He had to be sedated. 

I am so glad it was not worse and Cisco is going to be ok.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Oh my....I would be a wreck. Since reading all the stories here we only walk around the block and when I see another dog on leash or not I pick up. Even when they say it's OK. 

Don't be too hard on yourself.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I swear that just before I read this I was thinking about an old black lab I used to know. I was thinking that I had misjudged him, because I always thought that male labs were dog aggressive and didn't trust them. People who have a dog aggressive breed need to take extra precautions, but sadly many of those people are just stupid and some of them actually find it amusing. Yes, it is true they think tiny dogs are inferior and big untrained dogs are ...well, I guess the dogs are like the owners...misfits and/or sociopaths. 

I just hope our little Cisco kid heals real fast...and if he hates big stupid dogs forever we can form a club. Stupid lab.

Please understand, it is only aggressive, uncontrolled big dogs that I ...okay... I hate. 

My black lab neighbor turned out to be a sweet, loving gentleman, I am so glad that I got over my prejudice in time to love him. He limped over to my house to say goodbye the day before he died.


----------



## French Maiden (Feb 5, 2012)

Dont beat yourself up about it. He is going to be fine. 

I dont know what the laws are in your area but I know in Australia a dog that is not on a leash even in it's own front yard can be taken by the ranger. 

I'd deffinatelly be looking further into it, perhaps get the owner of the dog to pay for the vet bill, as it was their dog who attacked un-provoked.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Awwh I am sorry this happened to Cisco & you :grouphug: I am glad that he will be just fine :hugging:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

This is my worst nightmare. I think am going to get a a stun stick (taser) to take with me while I am walking per a neighbor's recommendation. We have a lot of older people with little dogs in my neighborhood (Shih Tsus, Yorkies, a Dachshund and even Pekinese), but we do have some larger dogs. Sadly, all it takes is one loose dog to kill a Maltese. I have Muzzle (Mace for dogs), but have heard that it might not work on an attacking dog.

I am such a non violent person, but really want to make sure I could protect Bailey if a loose dog attacked him.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

silverhaven said:


> Oh no!! you were trying to do the right thing and look what happens  :grouphug: I am so sorry, don't beat yourself up, we have all put off the vet sometimes, I am sure Cisco wouldn't feel any better or worse for the delay. You still dealt with it and that is all that matters. I was recently close to bigger dogs and felt I didn't quite protect my two enough. No issues, but I realized again how fragile they are and what lengths we have to go for our teeny ones. I am keeping them up and away from now on. I don't care if anyone thinks I am being over protective. I hope Cisco feels better soon.


Thanks, Maureen. It has forever changed how I will interact with big dogs when my little ones are with me. Even if I know the dog, I'm not sure I'll let them get close enough that they could bite. Thanks for caring about Cisco.



revakb2 said:


> I am so sorry that happened to you and Cisco. All any of us can do is make the best decisions we can with the knowledge we have. You didn't know he was hurt. Thank goodness Cisco will be all right.


Thanks Reva. I'm still amazed at how "normal" he was acting. I still get teary eyed, though thinking of how I should have known to at least get him checked out. Another lesson learned. Life lessons are so hard!



Furbabies mom said:


> Oh gee poor Cisco!! See, I'm afraid of the big dog's in my neighborhood, even though they are behind invisible fences. We know that you're a good fur mom, sometimes we don't want to overeact, but the vet seems to think he'll be OK. That's the main thing! Cisco will be good as new in no time!


I was never afraid of big dogs, but now I will be if I have mine with me. It made me realize how in the blink of an eye disaster could have happened if he chomped down on little 4 pound Gracie or 6 pound Ella. 



Snowbody said:


> Deb - I'm so sorry that Cisco was attacked. :smcry: I just worry so much with big dogs and our little ones. You had no way of knowing though, Deb. It only takes a second for something like that to happen and also as far as getting Cisco medical aid sooner, there was no way you could get close enough to evaluate. In fact I don't think I would have been smart enough to get a muzzle to check things out. Glad things aren't as bad as they look for Cisco. Quite a bite. I do hope that you track down the dog who did it and check that they're up to date on the rabies shot and also have them pay the bill. Never should have been off leash.


Sue, thanks for your support. I found out where the dog lives and I am going to go talk to them. I think they need to know that their dog is agressive toward other dogs. I also want them to be aware of how different the conversation might be had their dog gone after Gracie or Ella. If they offer to pay the bill--great. I wont push the issue. However, I hope they know I could report the attack. If it was my dog who had done harm, I would certainly be offering to pay any medical bills. I talked to someone else who said those dogs (there's three of them) have gotten out of the yard MANY times. And another person said that same dog tried to go after their big dog, but they carry a walking stick and were able to stop it.



LexiMom said:


> I am so sorry that happened to Cisco - glad he will be ok


Thanks for your support!



aprilb said:


> Gosh, Deb, I am so sorry this happened..how awful! The important thing is that Cisco will be okay..please forgive yourself, because I forgive you.:grouphug:


I still have to work on the forgiving myself part. Still get teary eyed over how much worse it is than I thought and how it's so opposite of what I usually do.



Sammie said:


> Hi Deb,
> I am so glad he is ok. I know how frightened you were. I have a thread from when Sammie was 9 mo old I think it was that I posted one day after a stroll/walk when a Lab grabbed him from his stroller by the neck, and I yanked the lease/harness and it saved him. It was actually 2 that ran under a garage door that was being opened while the owners stood inside the garage. they of course ran to the mail box to pee and crossed the street to me and Sammie in his stroller. Let me tell you it happened in a flash and I still to this day do not know how he survived without a single bite. I thought I was going to have a heart attack right there. It changed his personality as he now barks at all dogs. He is friendly at groomer and other dogs he knows, but still afraid. But I no longer walk him far at all and am very Leary as so many people do not leash their dogs. It is a shame really, as it changes the way our little ones get their exercise. I don't go to parks at all. As they can come out of no where. It still was an expensive Vet trip, as he was suffering from shock and would not stop screaming. He had to be sedated.
> 
> I am so glad it was not worse and Cisco is going to be ok.


Oh my gosh!!!! I remember that thread, just didn't remember it was you. It is a miracle that Sammie didn't have any bites, but the emotional truama for both of you must have been awful. I can only imagine how upset you must have been when Sammie wouldn't stop screaming. Of course it changed him! No one around here lets their dogs go unleased because it's against the law. The only time a dog is loose is if it's gotten out. We have a few off leash dog parks, but I quit going to those about five years ago after two run ins with dogs that were a bit aggressive and the owners did nothing. I would never even consider taking a little Maltese to an off leash dog park. 




cyndrae said:


> Oh my....I would be a wreck. Since reading all the stories here we only walk around the block and when I see another dog on leash or not I pick up. Even when they say it's OK.
> 
> Don't be too hard on yourself.


I'm going to be a bit skittish now around any other big dogs and will stay far enough away that they can't touch. If needed I won't hesitate to just pick them up. Thanks for your support. 



Sylie said:


> I swear that just before I read this I was thinking about an old black lab I used to know. I was thinking that I had misjudged him, because I always thought that male labs were dog aggressive and didn't trust them. People who have a dog aggressive breed need to take extra precautions, but sadly many of those people are just stupid and some of them actually find it amusing. Yes, it is true they think tiny dogs are inferior and big untrained dogs are ...well, I guess the dogs are like the owners...misfits and/or sociopaths.
> 
> I just hope our little Cisco kid heals real fast...and if he hates big stupid dogs forever we can form a club. Stupid lab.
> 
> ...


Oh, your last line is so touching. See, I always thought labs were the friendliest of big dogs. This dog wagged his tail, took a treat from me, and was very friendly. He just snapped when he got to Cisco! I LIKE the idea of a club. :chili:Your post made me smile!



French Maiden said:


> Dont beat yourself up about it. He is going to be fine.
> 
> I dont know what the laws are in your area but I know in Australia a dog that is not on a leash even in it's own front yard can be taken by the ranger.
> 
> I'd deffinatelly be looking further into it, perhaps get the owner of the dog to pay for the vet bill, as it was their dog who attacked un-provoked.


It's against the law in our city for dogs to be off leash unless its in a specified off-leash park or of course a fenced backyard. People are good about abiding by that, but don't seem to do anything about their dogs getting out. About a month ago, I took two dogs and put them back in their yard. Someone who knew where they lived helped me and told me they get out all the time!:angry: There's no excuse for that. FIX the problem or don't let your dogs outside while you go off to work for 8 hours. I AM going to talk to the owners of the lab and see if they offer to pay the vet bill.



Katkoota said:


> Awwh I am sorry this happened to Cisco & you :grouphug: I am glad that he will be just fine :hugging:


Kat, thanks for the kind words and the hugs! 



Ladysmom said:


> This is my worst nightmare. I think am going to get a a stun stick (taser) to take with me while I am walking per a neighbor's recommendation. We have a lot of older people with little dogs in my neighborhood (Shih Tsus, Yorkies, a Dachshund and even Pekinese), but we do have some larger dogs. Sadly, all it takes is one loose dog to kill a Maltese. I have Muzzle (Mace for dogs), but have heard that it might not work on an attacking dog.
> 
> I am such a non violent person, but really want to make sure I could protect Bailey if a loose dog attacked him.


Marj, I have to say that I have been trying to think of something I can carry with me. I didn't think of a stun stick, but I'm going to consider that. The scariest thing was that it took me hitting the dog to get if off of Cisco. Had the dog been even more aggressive, it might not have let go even then. I've never heard of Muzzle, but I'm going to check that out too. I WILL be carrying something AND avoiding big dogs. However when they're loose you're at their mercy. Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

This is what my neighbor has.

ZAPSTICK 800: 800,000 Volt ZAP Stick Stun Gun with Flashlight

I had my beloved kitty killed by a dog in our own backyard many years ago. There was nothing I could do, yelling screaming, hitting didn't stop him. I never want to feel that helpless again.

I've carried Muzzle for years and never had to use it, but I've been told it might not stop a vicious attack. I have also always worried about spraying myself or Lady (now Bailey) by accident.


----------



## Posey (Feb 19, 2012)

I am glad that your Cisco boy is okay.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh my gosh Deb...I would have beat the dog with my bare hands if I had to! It's a good thing you checked it out. Poor Cisco! Now this has gotten me thinking more about how I should pick Rocky up near big dogs and not be embarrassed when they say it's ok. 

Give poor Cisco a kiss and tell him his Auntie Dianne is praying for him. Poor little guy. Thank God the girls were not in the lab's reach!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:smcry: I'm so sorry Deb, I am always so fearful when I walk my girls, Miss Bow was bit by a little dog last year, luckily it didn't puncture her skin.
Poor Cisco breaks my heart, you did all you could, things happen so fast. I will remember Cisco in my prayers


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm so sorry Cisco got hurt. Don't beat yourself up,you had no way to know and if Cisco didnt' show signs of injury, you couldn't have known.

Thankfully he will be ok. Hugs to you and Cisco...


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing this with us all. I hope you will not blame yourself as you obviously adore little Cisco and did everything you could to keep him safe and comfortable. I am so glad to hear that he is doing well and will have a full recovery. 

I have to say that your post has opened my eyes quite a bit to the dangers of larger dogs. Just yesterday I took Bella to Petco and for the first time, allowed her to sniff around other dogs and play a bit. My husband was NOT happy about it. I felt like he was being far too over protective, now sadly I see that I was in the wrong. Looks like I have to apologize for that this a.m. when he wakes up  . Apparently even sweet and "ok" approaching large dogs can be quite dangerous to these small ones. Since we have always had bigger dogs, I have much to learn about how fragile these wee ones are. Thank you for helping me to remember that. We will lift up a prayer for Cisco. ♥


----------



## French Maiden (Feb 5, 2012)

I have to agree with Bridget on this one. 

It's very obvious that a little dog is not going to fare as well against a big dog, but to think it could be our dogs is just unimaginable.

I dont even have Charm yet and am now freaking out a bit.

I've just come from owning a huge Boxer. I'm going from one extreme to the other. 

I guess we all have to learn how truley fragile our little darlings are.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Rocky's Mom said:


> Oh my gosh Deb...I would have beat the dog with my bare hands if I had to! It's a good thing you checked it out. Poor Cisco! Now this has gotten me thinking more about how I should pick Rocky up near big dogs and not be embarrassed when they say it's ok.
> 
> Give poor Cisco a kiss and tell him his Auntie Dianne is praying for him. Poor little guy. Thank God the girls were not in the lab's reach!!!


Simply picking Rocky up if a dog starts to attack him will not work. A dog determined to attack will go after you, too, if Rocky is in your arms.

I never ever let Lady and now Bailey close to larger dogs when we are out walking. Period. You just never know how they will react in spite of their owners assuring you that they are friendly. 

If a large dog attacks a small dog or cat, you don't have much time as they will either try to get them by the neck so they can shake them and break it or roll them onto their bellies so they can try to tear them open. Sorry to be so graphic, but that's how dogs kill their prey. Trying to pull them off with your hands is futile. You need mace or a taser.

I am a very non-violent person and believe in strict control laws, etc. I would never even consider owning a gun, but I would do everything in my power to protect Bailey including pepper spraying or tasing any dog who attacked him.


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

I am so sorry! This is not at all a judgment on your mommyhood! You do what you feel is right at the moment, and if Cisco was acting fine then it makes sense that you wouldn't want to put added stress on him by forcing an examination. You did what you felt was best, and thankfully the wound will clear up on its own. We all makes mistakes, and if I saw a lab running around with a collar without an owner I would have done the same thing. What a scary situation!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Bless you, bless your baby and may precious Cisco heal properly. I'm sure you both were so horrified. Just want to hug you.

This just goes to show you, that no matter the breed, and I will go as far as to say, no matter the size of the other breed, these terrifing things can happen.

Hugs to you and precius Cisco.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I posted a vey long post this AM but don't see it so I must have been so upset I forgot to hit submit! :smilie_tischkante:
I will make this short. I have a taser baton---not a gun---extends further away from a biting dog--make a loud noise when extending to scare dog, has a siren & an electrical charge runs on 3 lithium batteries (which I have never had to use the charge as the other 2 are so effective).
I am glad Cisco is okay this time, but the owner needs to be made aware of his /her responsibilities in this incident so it doesn't happen to someone else. :wub:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

edelweiss said:


> I posted a vey long post this AM but don't see it so I must have been so upset I forgot to hit submit! :smilie_tischkante:
> I will make this short. I have a taser baton---not a gun---extends further away from a biting dog--make a loud noise when extending to scare dog, has a siren & an electrical charge runs on 3 lithium batteries (which I have never had to use the charge as the other 2 are so effective).
> I am glad Cisco is okay this time, but the owner needs to be made aware of his /her responsibilities in this incident so it doesn't happen to someone else. :wub:


That's exactly what my neighbor recommended, a taser baton or a stun stick, something that you can use from a safer distance.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear this. I know Cisco will heal and be good as new. It might take you a little longer though it sounds!! Please don't be hard on yourself, things happen, we learn from it. And just look at the good that you have made of this incident...by sharing with all of us with little guys who may not have ever thought about questioning their safety when around a big ol silly lab!

Feel better little Cisco, and give Mommy puppy kisses to reassure her that she didn't do anything wrong!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I just wanted to add. All the dogs in my area are on leash if being walked. Its the ones who get out either from yard or people working in the front yard and dog is wandering around garage. People with big dogs don't have to worry like us, so without that fear some get lazy or think their dog will behave. They say, Oh he is friendly or he listens good. They probably do listen/behave under day to day circumstances. But these Malts look like rabbits and they will chase them if off leash, you cannot predict what will happen. So if they would have been on a leash and met Sammie being 4 inches high he could nip at them, that's all it takes. Still could have killed him, same outcome until a owner pulls them back. 
Also know you can be walking along and not a dog in sight and a garage door opens and wham, you have 2 huge labs running out to pee and then investigate the stroller and what is in it so fluffy. I don't think they started out to kill Sammie. What happened we figured out was when first one poked his head into the stroller, Sammie may have growled or nipped his face in fear. The 2nd Lab tried to get his tail while he was in the first ones mouth. That lab was shaking him to kill him. Marj is right. And the 2nd one wanted a piece of the action. I hate to be graphic, I just want you all to know there is NOTHING you can do when it starts except pull as hard as you can on the leash and hope you don't break the neck in the process. And you better have a harness on and not a collar. It could happen on or off leash with big dogs. that are strangers. 

This was a friendly lab that was curious and prob got nipped on the nose and turned red zone. 

What I do now is walk Sammie with the stroller and if I see a dog I quickly zip it shut. Depending on the dog, I either turn back or just let him bark till we pass. I let him walk beside it otherwise. Before this happened he has known the golden next door all his life and has a fit to go out when buddy boy walks by. He loves buddy the golden. Buddy loves sammie and cries in front yard for him to come outside. We still never take off their leashes, but we walk together. Buddy is older. this is the only time I relax is when we are walking with Buddy boy the golden. I am glad sammie never lost him friendship with buddy boy.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

We have a very strict leash law here, too, but all it takes is one loose dog cutting through the neighborhood. I don't trust dogs on retractable leashes either. Most owners have no control over them. I have had dogs run up to me, jump on me, etc. who are on retractables.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Ladysmom said:


> We have a very strict leash law here, too, but all it takes is one loose dog cutting through the neighborhood. I don't trust dogs on retractable leashes either. Most owners have no control over them. I have had dogs run up to me, jump on me, etc. who are on retractables.


OMG your right Marj, I forgot about those. :w00t: another problem is when someone tries to save time by walking TOO MANY dogs at once. There is an owner who walks 3 big dogs and she is literally on her heels as they are pulling her forward. She was pulled down somehow and hurt her knee while walking them. She is real good though about turning around when she see me. But the thing that still worries me is that they are going to break loose and run after us. :w00t: If I see them I high tail it home!
From what I have seen, it's the owners not being wary or caring about the smaller dogs, kids too young walking a dog they can't control because the parents don't want to bother, dog has no training, OFF leash around house or when being loaded into a CAR is a big one.
No matter how you dice it, the best thing for us is just stay around my yard, because unless we are with Buddy we are :hiding:.
We just had a nice walk with Buddy and Sammie so enjoyed it. They both ended up laying down while we talked in the cul de sac area. It was real nice. they got to visit and it was safe. :aktion033:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

just checkin in to see how little Cisco is feeling


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Hello wow I am completely shocked that a Labador did that I have always had Labs and they were just as friendly maybe friendlier than the Maltese ??? so sorry for your little dog hope he heals fast 

Anna xo


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Thank you to each and everyone of you for your outpouring of support. Cisco seems to be feeling much better today and the wound looks less "angry". Marj, thanks for the link to the Zapstick. I am going to get one. I can't even explain the horror I felt for those 20 seconds or so that I couldn't get that big dog to let go of Cisco's neck. I'm so sorry to hear that you had a kitty killed in an attack in your backyard several years ago! And hearing Sammie's story again is terrifying. 

I went to the house of the dog owner today and was able to talk to her roommate. She knows me from our walks and her small dog and mine have played together many times. She was appalled when she saw Cisco's wound and was visibly upset. She took my number and told me she'd have Kathy (the owner) call when she got home. I just got off the phone with Kathy and she was very apologetic and immediately offered to pay all vet bills and any other expenses. She is getting someone out to look at the fence and is going to replace it. In the meantime, she will never leave Emma outside again unless she is at home. I couldn't have asked for a better response. She was horrified and had no idea her beloved dog was capable of being aggressive. She said she was looking at her with new eyes. 

For me, it has been a gigantic wake up call. I have been way too trusting of other dogs. I also didn't think about it not being enough to pick up the little ones if a dog is determined to get to them. I don't want to overreact and live my life in fear, but I can be smart about protecting my babies.

Thanks again for all the prayers, kind words, words of wisdom, and lessons learned. :wub::wub:

Deb


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Poor Cisco....you and him must have been so scared. Thankfully he is ok. When I take my two out and see a big dog, I do an about face and get away as quick as I can. I am so scared of another dog attacking them.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

educ8m said:


> . Marj, thanks for the link to the Zapstick. I am going to get one. I can't even explain the horror I felt for those 20 seconds or so that I couldn't get that big dog to let go of Cisco's neck. I'm so sorry to hear that you had a kitty killed in an attack in your backyard .
> 
> Deb


I just talked to my neighbor a little while ago and she told me it was a stun/taser _*baton*_ she got, not the Zapstick I posted. Like Sandi said, a baton will scare them away before they can get too close.

So I'll search for some and let you know what I find.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Just for your info----I had to find a company that would ship to a particular state as it is illegal for some states. Check it out before the investment.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I think everyone in North Carolina is armed! It's actually pretty scary.

Here are the restrictions:

*Stun Gun Restrictions*
We do not ship stun guns or tasers to DC, NY, IN, HI, MA, MI, NJ, RI or outside the USA. Also we cannot ship stun guns to Chicago, IL.,Baltimore or Annapolis, MD.,Baltimore and Howard counties, MD.,Denison, IA.,D.C. and Philadelphia, PA.
In Illinois you must have a Firearms ID card to possess a taser or stun gun. In Wisconsin, a concealed carry permit is required to purchase a taser or stun gun.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Ladysmom said:


> I just talked to my neighbor a little while ago and she told me it was a stun/taser _*baton*_ she got, not the Zapstick I posted. Like Sandi said, a baton will scare them away before they can get too close.
> 
> So I'll search for some and let you know what I find.


Oh, good to know! I really appreciate all the info and the postings of the stun gun restrictions.



edelweiss said:


> Just for your info----I had to find a company that would ship to a particular state as it is illegal for some states. Check it out before the investment.


Thanks, Sandi. I didn't realize they were regulated in some states. I'm learning so much!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Deb
The owners of the labs that attacked Sammie reacted as yours did. Very surprised and sorry. I'm sure they are sorry but also to do with the fact that you and I could report an off leash attack and they would pay a hefty fine and if there are other complaints in the past (who really knows) they could lose the dog. I was happy it worked out this way, but also kept that in mind. Off leash dog attacks are taken very seriously by animal control as could be a child, so I believe these owners realize this fact. And are hoping we don't report them. Mine was a neighbor and I weighed the situation and all they did to prevent it ever happ again. Alot of people were upset I did not report it so it was recorded as most attacks are not documented as ours. I prob should have. 

I'm so glad Cisco is ok. 



educ8m said:


> Thank you to each and everyone of you for your outpouring of support. Cisco seems to be feeling much better today and the wound looks less "angry". Marj, thanks for the link to the Zapstick. I am going to get one. I can't even explain the horror I felt for those 20 seconds or so that I couldn't get that big dog to let go of Cisco's neck. I'm so sorry to hear that you had a kitty killed in an attack in your backyard several years ago! And hearing Sammie's story again is terrifying.
> 
> I went to the house of the dog owner today and was able to talk to her roommate. She knows me from our walks and her small dog and mine have played together many times. She was appalled when she saw Cisco's wound and was visibly upset. She took my number and told me she'd have Kathy (the owner) call when she got home. I just got off the phone with Kathy and she was very apologetic and immediately offered to pay all vet bills and any other expenses. She is getting someone out to look at the fence and is going to replace it. In the meantime, she will never leave Emma outside again unless she is at home. I couldn't have asked for a better response. She was horrified and had no idea her beloved dog was capable of being aggressive. She said she was looking at her with new eyes.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Deb -- sending hugs and prayers for little Cisco. Glad he seems to be doing better.

This is so scary.


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:shocked: These kind of attacks happen frequently and I am so glad Deb posted this story to remind us all to be cautious. I worked at a vet hospital for 4 plus years and such a small community it happened often enough to get my attention. Even at dog shows with our small breed we have to have caution. As I am carrying my dog to a ring I am very protective. Heard too many stories of bigger dogs jumping up at these smaller dogs at shows. I even had a vendor tell me to not bring my Maltese with me to look at his products because his breed was there in the booth with him and he said this breed is very aggresive toward smaller dogs. ? I think his breed was Akita, but it was a long time ago. Many years ago a lady I sold a Maltese to put her Maltese in boarding over the Thanksgiving holiday because her daughter was visiting with her Akita and she was concerned. While her daughter was shopping the mom gave this dog his meds and the dog attacked her.. Her husband was able to rescue her but she had serious surgeries on both hands.


----------



## lauraragdolls (Dec 10, 2005)

Deb - Royce just told me about this the last time I was over there. I'm so sorry. I'm glad the owner of the other dog is working with you as they should. It's a relief that Cisco is doing better.


----------

